# Wine labels



## James Otremba (Mar 25, 2009)

OK - First off this is my first post here, pretty cool site and I actually have learned alot just in reading through all posts on about the last five pages or so - so thanks already everyone for your insight as well as anyone who invoked that insight through inexperience. 

I purchased a 6 gallon wine making kit yesterday and of course have my first batch brewing up in the basement as I type here - it is some kind of "Rasberry/Acai" blend, I wanted to be sure my wife liked it - whom I found out this morning is pregnant and I will not really be able to enjoy this anyway. Nonetheless I am pretty stoked as well as trying hard to get this to turn out perfect.

OK that was your history lesson for the day (The Life of James) now I was looking for some kind of input or ideas on what you folks are using for labeling your wine bottles. I was planning on using wine as gifts for friends and family - assuming it will turn out good anyway.

P.S. I am unconcerned about anyone "hijacking" this thread so anything goes.


----------



## Luc (Mar 25, 2009)

First congrats !!!

Then a thought.
Wine has to age, so when the baby is born the wine will be ready for drinking !!!

I design my labels (nothing fancy like Coll) and print 4 of them on a piece of paper (a4 size would be legalsize in the US).
I cut them out and glue them with milk on the bottles.

For designing I use my photo camera and a piece of software called "The Gimp" as I am a linux addict. Photoshop would be a nice replacement for Windos users......

Luc


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 25, 2009)

You use milk Luc? What a great idea. I have been using spray glue but it sticks too much and makes the lables hard to get off.....yes I have drunk my first bottle or three and onto round two for bottling!

I have windows and although I have photoshop, Im terrible with using it, I use the microsoft 'pictureit' programe and thats really easy to use. You just layer the images and texts until you get what you want.

Paper, well my husband works for a photcopier company so he prints my labels for me on a heavier paper than usual, I tihnk its around 110gm where standard is about 80gm. 
The main advantage is that what he prints wont run if you get the label wet as opposed to my home printer.

Like Luc i design my label and then copy it into 4 labels per A4 sheet. Luc can I ask what did you mean about legal size? Is there a legal size? Or did I just misunderstand you? i was plannig on doing all sorts of silly sizes etc especially for my smaller batches where there is only about 6 bottles at a time. Dont want ot be donig anything illegal!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2009)

I use Microsoft Picture it but also have Photoshp CS which is really a lot of learning to use. I use pregummed label paper from Finevinewines.com which you just cut after printing and then dampen and stick like a stamp. It comes off with a quick soak in just hot water!


----------



## James Otremba (Mar 25, 2009)

I am a linux nut myself... I am forced to use windows at work and on my M.A.M.E machine but my main computer is Linux. It sure is nice to not have to worry about getting internet bugs.

So you just use milk to glue it on??? wow. I was looking at the pregummed label paper but if milk works too that sounds good.


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2009)

Just turn the labels around and moisture them with some kitchen paper or cotton soaked in milk.

When soaked in water they come off easily.

Use indeed the somewhat thicker paper then light will not shine through the labels.

Works like a charm.

Luc


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 26, 2009)

I was just tellnig my hubby about the milk and he asked does it smell? So can I ask, does it?


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2009)

Boozehag said:


> Like Luc i design my label and then copy it into 4 labels per A4 sheet. Luc can I ask what did you mean about legal size? Is there a legal size? Or did I just misunderstand you? i was plannig on doing all sorts of silly sizes etc especially for my smaller batches where there is only about 6 bottles at a time. Dont want ot be donig anything illegal!



Sorry I missed this question and I do think there is a Geographic boundary playing a role here........

Legal is the American size of a standard sheet of paper as far as I know. It is a bit smaller as A4.

Maybe your printer driver thinks it is illegal to use legal but besides that just use any size you want 

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2009)

Using milk as glue does not smell.
It will dry within minutes.

However I want to urge you not to use chocolat milk or buttermilk 
Just plain skimmed milk will do.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 26, 2009)

Colleen,

Does it smell? Milk can(and the small amount LUC says for his labels can't, and probably dont) no worse than the wine itself as it "cooks". Wade, I was thinking about Photoshop, not just for wine labels but they say it takes a bit to learn it.
Wanted to start a new thread regarding wine odor through the primary ferment, will in a sec.
Troy


----------

